# Using Glass Cleaner as screen wash?



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I ran out of screen wash yesterday, but I had 1L of Megs Glass Concentrate in my boot, so I put into my screen wash tank and it's superb! Best screen wash I've ever used!

Other than the relative high cost, is there any reason why I can't do this?

Russ.


----------



## The Boosh! (Aug 11, 2008)

LLOL I do this Russ! Ran out of screen wash so just used wilko's window cleaner. Its REALLY good!

I cannot see why you can't use this instead?


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Only down side is it will freeze.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

robj20 said:


> Only down side is it will freeze.


Will it though?
From what i can gather glass cleaner contains high concerntration of IPA?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I would imagine that it would strip the wax layers on the paint work. 

Screen wash inevitably goes on the the roof, the a-pillars and depending on the wind, the bonnet. As said, they do usually contain alcohol and as you know, things like IPA clean the paintwork so any wax on there would definitely be suffering.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

robj20 said:


> Only down side is it will freeze.


Don't think it well,mite is in my van and has not froze,but my g101 has.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

amiller said:


> I would imagine that it would strip the wax layers on the paint work.
> 
> Screen wash inevitably goes on the the roof, the a-pillars and depending on the wind, the bonnet. As said, they do usually contain alcohol and as you know, things like IPA clean the paintwork so any wax on there would definitely be suffering.


Good point that, luckily my roof is one big vinyl, but the other areas would be of concern - does normal screen wash not do this though?

It definitely doesn't freeze - one of the few products of mine that hasn't.


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

yup normal screen wash will strip wax too tbh, but i think all of our cars are protected enough


----------



## Benniboy (May 14, 2009)

What about the wiper blade rubbers? Could it have some adverse effect on those?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

I have't really found a screenwash that dosen't seem to leave the wax alone. And in all fairness, I'd think about saftey before wondering how my paintowkr is protected :thumb:


----------

